# Elbert County Archery Club



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Elbert County Archery Club will have its first shoot Saturday, January 21st at the Elbert County Gun Club. I'll put directions and time up soon. $10 to shoot, same classes and rules as the NGAC, but I will post all rules later. I had to give them a date for the first month shoot tonight at the meeting. The rest of the year is still undecided, I will post that once the other local tournaments have posted theirs. Sorry to anyone who may have a shoot on that date it was just an on the spot decision. I hope everybody will be able to come out and shoot with us. We are looking for a big crowd. If you have any questions you can reach me at 706-988-9328. 

Thanks,
Brad Holland


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is our schedule for the 2012 year.

-January 21st
-February 18th
-March 18th
-April 21st
-May 12th
-June 16th
-July 22nd
-August 11th
-September 8th **Bowhunters Shoot** sight in your gear for deer season! (no broadheads)

This map may help a little for those who are not familiar with the area. The Elbert County Gun Club is just a mile or so out of town, and is very easy to find. The address for a GPS is 1239 Ruckersville Road, Elberton, GA 30635


----------



## blackout (Jan 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## snipe (Jan 12, 2012)

I will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 12, 2012)

that sure is a fancy map, brad!!  did you do it??


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Sure did Old Geez! Maybe you can "get lost" on accident one weekend and come shoot with us. Just tell your wife you took a wrong turn going to the chicken house.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Had a great time at Soul Hunter's this weekend! Looking forward to our shoot this coming Saturday then Black Mountain on Sunday! Plenty of shoots to get ready before Florida! I hope the %30 chance of rain stays that way or passes before then! It should be warm regardless. See Ya'll then!


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm planning on being there and trying to fill my truck up with shooters!


----------



## blackout (Jan 17, 2012)

We plan on shooting Brad, up to 40% now bro. Lol.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

I know it man. At least its going to be a little bit warmer. Maybe the rain will be off and on if it does make it here. We're looking forward to it either way!


----------



## blackout (Jan 17, 2012)

You going have food and drinks there like other shoots ?


----------



## j_hughes113 (Jan 17, 2012)

blackout said:


> You going have food and drinks there like other shoots ?



Leave it to blackout to worry about a hotdog!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 17, 2012)

he's a growing boy


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2012)

There will be Krispy Kreme donuts in the morning for a fundraiser for the Friends Helping Friends Club at the shoot. There will also be BBQ plates for sale along with other snacks and an assortment of drinks. BBQ sandwich plates will be $5 includes sandwich, chips, and a drink. Don't worry we are going to take care of everybody.


----------



## blackout (Jan 17, 2012)

j_hughes113 said:


> Leave it to blackout to worry about a hotdog!!!



You know shootin all them 8's makes me hungry boy !  Then when I get home I'll wash them away . Lol.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd like to come shoot on Saturday, but need to be in and out early. What time do y'all start?


----------



## jasonsg (Jan 18, 2012)

What's the cut off time.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 18, 2012)

We will start at 8 and cut off time is 2:30!


----------



## blackout (Jan 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Shoot is still on for tomorrow. Weather looks like rain on and off. As long as it doesn't get dangerous we will be there all day. Come on out if you are brave enough. Bring your rain gear and rubber boots! Feel free to call if you have any questions or need directions 706-988-9328 See ya'll in the morning!!!!


----------

